# Wierd Question...



## IggyBeans (Sep 14, 2012)

When my male is trying to mate with the female...I notice his tailed wiggling around. I will then see something(im assuming his "piece") pop out for a quick second and then it shoots back in. My question is, after I see it pop in and out, a large amount if liquid pours out. Is that the sperm? Im sorry about being vulgar. Im curious because Id like to know if they are succesfully breeding and what i need to do. Thanks in advance


----------



## dmmj (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes it is the tortoise equivalent of sperm. He may be trying but not succeeding in mating (much like me)


----------



## ra94131 (Sep 14, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Yes it is the tortoise equivalent of sperm. He may be trying but not succeeding in mating (*much like me*)



lol


----------



## IggyBeans (Sep 14, 2012)

oh boy. Lol


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 15, 2012)

Semen, to be precise. That's the fluid that is ejaculated. Semen contains sperm.


----------



## IggyBeans (Sep 15, 2012)

i know that much. I just didnt know if that was what i was seeing.

lol but thanks. My last comment sounded rude. Sorry


----------



## Camirdra (Sep 16, 2012)

That cracked me up lol! Maybe you just need to chase her around until she gets too tired to run away 
Sorry, I know it's off topic but LOL!!!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Sep 17, 2012)

So funny.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL! Too funny


----------

